# Are CWC Watches (new ones) Overpriced?



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Controversial I know - so Admin please remove if appropriate.

However, I listened to this Podcast last night by The Casual Watch Reviewer - where it was suggested that the new intentions of the CWC watches are overpriced. Link is here https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/are-limited-edition-watches-exploiting-collectors-is/id1467374705?i=1000473471301

I must say I'm in 2 minds. I think something like Timefactors, with their Precista and Smith brands, seem to offer better value for money - but that, per se, does not make CWC overpriced.

Furthermore, the recent CWC Mellow seems good value against the Hamilton Khaki Pilot.

Additionally, if you look at the prices of used CWC's on e-bay, then it could be argued that the new prices for CWC's are competitive?

So, whilst I think (for me) it would be nicer if the CWC's were closer to the prices of Timefactors - I can't help but think CWC are not being unreasonable given their 2nd hand value.

I wondered what others opinions were.....


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

Coincidentally I have been thinking the same thing!

This is my first post on here but I have been lurking on this forum (and others) for a short while as I'm new to the hobby! I am interested in military and military style watches.

I purchased a new CWC G10 from Silvermans in 2016. It was an every day watch for me. I liked it and its 'historical connection' but despite its slim profile found that I was catching the crystal and marking it more than I would have liked so recently sold it. Because CWC have put up their prices and was fortunate to get what I paid for it but once it had gone to a new home I immediately missed owning it! Oh well!

My thoughts turned to buying one of the newer CWC G10's with a a sapphire crystal as the specs are good but what has made me pause is the £299 price tag! Like you, I then looked at Precista and I like the PRS10 which on paper (and from reviews) is a similar spec watch albeit with 100m water resistance as opposed to CWC's 200m.

So cynically, I'm thinking I'm paying £100 per foot of extra water resistance for the CWC!

I will be buying one of them but at the moment my dilemma is - I will have to wait for Timefactors to re open the shop and in the meantime ponder over if I should save my money with a Precista or save up some more and buy a CWC now!

As a newbie - I sort of feel that CWC have a stonger/longer historic connection than Precista as I think they only supplied the MoD for a shorter time or am I wrong? - what do you think?

I would love a Smiths PRS 29 but that is out of my budget at this moment.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Eddiex said:


> Coincidentally I have been thinking the same thing!
> 
> This is my first post on here but I have been lurking on this forum (and others) for a short while as I'm new to the hobby! I am interested in military and military style watches.
> 
> ...


 LOL - well I own a Precista G10 - but the pre-sapphire version; and at the time I got it the CWC's only had 50m Water Resistance whereas mine has 100m.

The Precista now has the new X1 C3 Lume, I'm not sure what the CWC has?

I think a 100m WR is good enough for everyday ware - and if I was intentionally going swimming I would wear a Diver. So, I'd feel the (potentially) better lume and £100 saving is preferable. Also, the fact that Precista didn't supply their watches to the MOD for so long and therefore are arguably rarer actually makes it more attractive to me.

However, I do want to get a CWC at some point in time :yes:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Really just as an aside rather than making a particular judgement on CWC, I find the question of what constitutes good value for money is not always straightforward or amenable to reason. On the face of it, certain models, or even the whole output from a single company, can seem to be overpriced when compared with other similarly specced watches/companies. However, logically, in a competitive market place, one would expect a constant shift towards a mean in terms of prices at different market and specification levels. It is clear that there are many factors other than pure economics that permit some watches/watch companies to survive in the market in spite of their apparent overpricing, and whether one should actually harshly judge or attribute blame for this form of overpricing is a moot point. I suppose that when all is said and done, we buy what we really like within the framework of our available income, and unfortunately, what we really like sometimes has an unforeseen premium in terms of price. Compromise is often the only way forward but at times only what one really wants is good enough, overpriced or not.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

> I suppose that when all is said and done, we buy what we really like within the framework of our available income, and unfortunately, what we really like sometimes has an unforeseen premium in terms of price. Compromise is often the only way forward but at times only what one really wants is good enough, overpriced or not.


 A very good point! And the problem, that I have is that, I often compromise my choices because of my 'limited' budget at that point in time and then regretted my purchase because it wasn't really what I wanted and kicked myself for not hanging on and saving a bit more for the item that I really wanted! I am learning though!

In this case - I really like the Timefactors Smiths PRS 29 homage at £400 but it's a bit too much, the CWC G10 £299 a bit less and the Precista G10 at £195 seems to be calling to me! Decisions, eh?!



KAS118 said:


> LOL - well I own a Precista G10 - but the pre-sapphire version; and at the time I got it the CWC's only had 50m Water Resistance whereas mine has 100m.
> 
> The Precista now has the new X1 C3 Lume, I'm not sure what the CWC has?
> 
> ...


 I agree about the water resistance - 100m is fine for my use. I must say that the Precista is probably my choice at the moment and on reflection your comment about that particular G10 being slightly 'rarer' has a certain appeal. I love it when you can find a reason to suit your decision/choice/arguement!

I listened to the CWC part in that pod cast that you posted earlier and I like the idea of maybe owning an 'issued' CWC. I see the RN divers are £££'s though. There was a fairly used but 'issued' CWC G10 on Ebay last week which the seller described as his own issued watch with a photo of one of his medals that was not included (Gulf conflict I think) that I was watching. Unfortunately I missed the end of the auction but that was quiet nice.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

I had a refurbished issued CWC G10. I had to sell it after a couple of months because I couldn't read the time.

It's the only watch I've had that I had to wear glasses to see it. They are very small by today's standards.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

eezy said:


> I had a refurbished issued CWC G10. I had to sell it after a couple of months because I couldn't read the time.
> 
> It's the only watch I've had that I had to wear glasses to see it. They are very small by today's standards.


  Yes I thought my CWC G10 was on the small size but I rather liked the simpleness and neatness of it - but I can see how one might struggle with the smaller dial. I have a 7 inch wrist and I tend to prefer slightly smaller size watches anyway - maybe up to about 40mm is good for me.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Are CWC overpriced? Yes massively. Just cashing in on the whole "Military" link as vague as that is there are plenty of other brands that are just as good and not as gouging on peoples pockets. Even at the time the G10 was just under £100 the Pulsar chronograph was only £60 (Now thats been discontinued its being sold at daft money) I would personally look at other brands. Pulsar, Seiko, Marathon, Traser just to name a few.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have got two G10's from the 1980's and my grandson has one from 1990 all still going strong. I have also got a 15 year old CWC RN diver automatic and a 20 year old CWC SBS diver quartz - they are pretty much bomb proof and the same goes for the modern versions.

I have also owned a Timefactors SBS diver lookalike and it was not as good as the CWC SBS in my opinion, it didn't have fixed bars and wore a lot heavier on the wrist. That's not to say Timefactors current range aren't good watches, they are, but I still have all my CWCs and don't have any of the half dozen Timefactors watches I have bought over the years.

Are they overpriced? Well the market would determine that I suppose and they are still in business and still selling watches. Personally I don't think they are massively overpriced, yes they are more expensive than the lookalikes but are better than most and have the British forces heritage most lookalikes don't have.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

That's really interesting to hear especially as you have owned them for so long. I am after a watch that I can buy, use every day and keep. I want a quartz as I already have a nice automatic and do not want to have large collection.

Having had some time to reflect on a new watch I think I do like the Precista PRS G10. Having said that I looked at the CWC RN Diver some 5 years ago and wanted one then but discounted it because of the price which at the time I believed to be much for me. I should have got one then as I think the prices have gone up.

When I sold my CWC G10 I had another look at the RN model but instead purchased a pre owned Scurfa Diver which has a similar look and great quality. I really like it and the backstory that comes with it. I guess that's why I like the CWC as it has great history and although I haven't held one in my hands I believe to be of equal quality to the Scurfa.

I didn't think I could afford one, but the more I think about it, the more I would like an RN Diver.

I think I'm doing what a lot of people do - I've found a watch (or you could insert anything or any item here) that I like the look of and then search for the opinions that suit my decision!

Probably, for me, I should get the one I really want and to help ease the purchase/price pain I should try and source one on the second hand market - although I see CWC are offering 0% credit payments! Eeek!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Eddiex said:


> That's really interesting to hear especially as you have owned them for so long. I am after a watch that I can buy, use every day and keep. I want a quartz as I already have a nice automatic and do not want to have large collection.
> 
> Having had some time to reflect on a new watch I think I do like the Precista PRS G10. Having said that I looked at the CWC RN Diver some 5 years ago and wanted one then but discounted it because of the price which at the time I believed to be much for me. I should have got one then as I think the prices have gone up.
> 
> ...


 You need to set up an alert on eBay. I managed to catch a mint RN Diver quartz for half the price of a new one. That said, it's my third one. I keep flipping them and then buying again because they're such great watches.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

it'salivejim said:


> You need to set up an alert on eBay. I managed to catch a mint RN Diver quartz for half the price of a new one. That said, it's my third one. I keep flipping them and then buying again because they're such great watches.


 Ha! that's funny! I've heard that happens and people buy, sell and then regret. I have just set up an alert and will try and bide my time until one pops up. That's what I did to get my Scurfa and got it for a good price. I understand a few do pop up on the sales corners on various watch forums but as a new member I don't have the 'rights' to view for a while. Oh, well!

Out of interest what particularly do you like about them so much and why do you keep selling them (I'm guessing that it's what happens when this hobby draws you in!)

Thanks


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I just get bored, look at what will sell, umm and ah for a week, then list it. Usually I'll get over it with a new arrival, but then I often realise that I preferred the one I sold.

I think the CWC will be staying this time though


----------

